# Drehrichtung / Strömungsrichtung bei Bodenabläufen



## Zacky (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo.
Mal eine Frage in die Runde.

Auf Grund der vielen Teichbau-Dokumentationen bin ich immer wieder zum Nachdenken / Grübeln animiert und überlege, ob es tatsächlich egal ist in welche Richtung ich das Wasser in den Teich einströmen lasse. Dies insbesondere bei Teichen mit den Standard-Bodenabläufen mit 110er Anschluss.

Ziel ist es doch, durch das Einströmen des Wassers eine Kreisströmung zu erzeugen, welche u.a. dafür Sorge tragen sollte, dass der am Teichgrund liegende Grobschmutz effektiver zu den meist zentral mittig liegenden Bodenabläufen getrieben werden soll.

Dies ist dann doch eigentlich dem Vortex mit entsprechender Strudelwirkung nachempfunden. Oder!?

Nun ist mir damals schon aufgefallen, dass der Anschlussflansch am Bodenablauf nicht einfach mittig in der Seitenwand angebracht ist, sondern leicht versetzt eingebaut ist. Diese Position in der Seitenwand spiegelt sich ja in ähnlicher Weise beim Vortex wieder.

Aus meiner Sichtweise gehe ich daher für deren Effektivität von einer rechts-drehenden Strömung im Teich aus.

Was denkt ihr? Meinungen!? Gedanken!? ...es soll ein offener Meinungsaustausch werden...


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

Nice!
Ich habe darüber auch schon nachgedacht.
Allerdings nur bis zu dem Punkt, warum der Anschluss nicht Mittig beim BA sitzt und dann dachte das dadurch sowas wie ein Vortex im BA-Topf entsteht.
Wenn man das Ganze auf den Teich ausweitet glaube ich aber nicht das man es groß optimieren kann.
Einzige Möglichkeit: Du baust einen Runden Teich mit Trichterform am Boden, wo dann genau der BA sitzt und das Abflussrohr nach unten wegläuft.
Dadurch hätte man den optimalen Sog. 
Aber dann geht bestimmt die Post ab. 
Wie als wenn man eine Flasche umdreht und im Kreis dreht. Das Wasser schießt dann aus der Flasche weil es so einen Sog gibt.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

Man könnte Bodenabläufe aber vielleicht dahingehend optimieren, wenn der Abfluss nach unten wäre?
Oder völlig irrelevant?


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2016)

man könnte auch ein paar Räucherstäbchen neben den Teich stellen um  die Drehrichtung zu beeinflussen 


links- oder rechtsrum, das ist reiner Zufall: http://www.weltderphysik.de/thema/hinter-den-dingen/richtung-von-wasserwirbeln/


----------



## Zacky (1. Juni 2016)

Räucherstäbchen sind schon wieder gut...

Mal anders gefragt...es geht mir aber nicht um den reinen Abfluss bspw. Badewanne oder so, sondern schon das absichtlich in Rotation gebrachte Wasser.

Ich glaube, ich habe die Frage schon einmal irgendwo gestellt, denn der Hersteller muss sich doch was dabei gedacht haben!? Oder!?

Ich nehme jetzt noch einmal den Vortex als Grundlage zu meinen wirren Gedanken & Erläuterungen.

Beim Vortex ist der Einlauf in den Behälter für gewöhnlich im oberen Drittel - meinetwegen rechtsseitig in der Wandung. Der Auslauf ist entsprechend tiefer im unteren Drittel. Dieser Auslauf liegt bspw. auf gleicher Seite - somit also rechtsseitig -  aber hinter dem Behälter. (Zeichnungen mache ich gerne später auch noch dazu, um es zu verdeutlichen). In diesem Fall strömt das Wasser oberhalb ein, fließt (im übertriebenen Sinne) an der Wandung entlang und findet letztendlich den tieferen Ausgang mit der Öffnung in Fließrichtung.

Nun denken wir uns mal den oberen Einlauf an sich weg und haben nur einen - vornehmlich rundlichen - Behälter mit dem besagten Ausgang im unteren Drittel.

Bei stehenden Wasser mag es beim Auslaufen völlig egal sein, aber wenn man jetzt das Wasser in Rotation bringt müsste sich doch beim Auslaufen etwas verändern!?
 ...bin ich schon


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2016)

Mitch: toller link- das mit der unbestimmten Drehrichtung ist aber für Abflüsse, die gerade nach unten weggehen.
Also z.B. die Bauweise bei PEHD Teichen, wo ein Stück PE- Rohr senkrecht in ein KG 160 Bogen gesteckt und in die Folie eingeschweißt wird.
Wird hoffentlich im Teichbau von Rhabanus nochmal im Detail gezeigt.

Bei manchen BA aus ABS mit Flanschring gibt es die mit dem schräg angesetzten Abfluß.
Und dort könnte sich durch den Abfluß eine Kreisströmung im BA- Töpfchen bilden.
Somit könnte man die Rückläufe im Teich genau in diesem "Drehsinn" anordnen und ggf. kleine Effekte zu addieren.

Im Nachbarforum gibt es dazu auch gute Dokumentationen.
Z.B. hier vom Beginn mit Naturagart- Teich und dann der Umbau auf Schwerkraft und Luftheber:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=13922

Interessant finde ich vor allem die dortigen Angaben zur Positionierung der BA am Boden.
Nicht in einer Linie, sondern in der Mitte konzentriert.
Dort soll sich durch die schrägen Rückläufe eine Kreisströmung einstellen und sogar ein kleiner "Wirbel" in der Mitte des Teiches.

Also praktisch ein Vortex- Effekt im großen.

Eigentlich müsste man (wenn es Sinn macht?) einen richtig großen BA in der Teichmitte dann bauen, der durch den einen schrägen Abgang die Rotation unterstützt.
BA- Teller mit 1m Durchmesser und Abgang KG 200.....
an Stelle von drei kleinen BA in der Mitte, wo sich ja dann 3 kleinere Wirbel am Boden einstellen, die sich behindern..

Zacky- Du bist doch gerade mitten im Bau.....


----------



## Zacky (1. Juni 2016)

Danke Thorsten...genau das meinte ich, dass sich dadurch die von uns durch Einströmrichtung inspirierte Rotation im Teich dann wiederum mit der Positionierung der Ausläufe addiert und somit also effizienter werden kann.

Bei vielen Teichen sieht man jedoch, dass die eingebrachte Strömung genau entgegengesetzt läuft, was meiner Meinung nach etwas ineffizienter ist.

Anstatt 3 kleiner (handelsübliche) BA ein großen BA ist sicherlich auch eine Herausforderung...aber nicht bei mir am Teich.... Ich habe diesbezüglich schon gesehen, dass viele die "normalen" BA recht dicht beieinander legen, um vermutlich genau diese mögliche Behinderung von mehreren "Wirbeln" zu minimieren. Aber leider kann ich diesbezüglich nur von grauer Theorie und wirren Gedanken ausgehen.


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2016)

etwas Dosenmilch mit einer extralangen Pipette in der nähe der BA tröpfchenweise ausgebracht sollte vielleicht möglicherweise etwas Licht ins Dunkel der im Wasser herrschenden Strömungswirbel bringen 

noch was zum lesen:
http://www.lenntech.de/zyclone.htm ==> eigentlich sollte man einen Teich unter den Teich bauen


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

So ein richtig fetter BA wäre ja mal was fürs Auge.
Guinessbuch?
Warum nicht gleich einen Schachtring setzen?


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> toller link- das mit der unbestimmten Drehrichtung ist aber für Abflüsse, die gerade nach unten weggehen.


Nö !!!  


Teich4You schrieb:


> So ein richtig fetter BA wäre ja mal was fürs Auge.


Was ist dann bitte ein runder Teich mit Abfluss in der Mitte ? Ist es jetzt dann nicht mehr richtig, das ein BA einen Wirkungskreis hat ? Oder wollt ihr jetzt einen dicken fetten Trichter , als Teich , bauen ?


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Dort soll sich durch die schrägen Rückläufe eine Kreisströmung einstellen und sogar ein kleiner "Wirbel" in der Mitte des Teiches.


Nie im Leben !
Dazu müsste , ja wie in der Wanne , das Wasser beim Ablauf eine "höhere" Abfliesgeschwindigkeit erreichen !! Das haben wir am Teich nicht !


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

Natürlich richtig fett bauen.
DN 7000
Ganzer Boden als Bodenablauf.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Nie im Leben !


Beweise auf den Tisch.


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Beweise auf den Tisch.


Reicht es dir , wenn ich dir sage ,das euer Strudel nur am Ende des Abfliesvorganges entsteht ! Es sogar vorkommt , das er zusammen bricht ! Ist ein Anzeichen einer Vollfüllung im Abflussrohr ! Heißt Luftabschluss !!
Das gibt's am Teich ja nicht !


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2016)

Also bei mir am Teich gibt es manchmal diese kleinen Strudel..
Hier am Skimmer....der wieder mal 3cm unter OK Wasser festklemmt....und zur Zeit sowieso sehr wenig Sog bekommt, weil gerade die kleine Thomas 80HN alleine werkelt...Fütterung...

Den gleichen Strudel kann ich auch manchmal an den ca. 30 cm unter OK Wasser liegenden Überlaufrohren vom Pflanzenfilterteich zum Schwimmteich beobachten. ..wenn dort ca. 4...5m3/h durchrutschen....

Lest Euch den Beitrag von Niwla durch...irgendwo beschrieb er, dass sich in der Mitte des Teiches über den BA manchmal ebenfalls diese kleinen Wirbel bilden. ..

  Anhang anzeigen 164921


----------



## Geisy (1. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> So ein richtig fetter BA wäre ja mal was fürs Auge.
> Guinessbuch?
> Warum nicht gleich einen Schachtring setzen?


Die Idee mit dem Schacht Ring in der Mitte finde ich gut man kann unten ansaugen mit einem großen Luftheber und oben direkt in den Filter pusten. So geht das Wasser im Teich in der Mitte hoch und aussen wieder runter und spült den ganzen Dreck unten zum Ansaugpunkt.
Das ganze dann als eine Art Insel oder mit einem Steg bis dahin.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2016)

Wirbel drehte erst im Uhrzeigersinn.
Skimmer 15cm unter Wasser...Strudel dreht andersrum....

Und Skimmer in Normalposition....reicht für Blütenstaub während der Fütterungszeit.
Aber ohne Strudel..zu wenig Sog.


----------



## Michael H (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Bin gerade ein wenig Verwirrt ....

Ein BA zieht doch etwa in 1 Meter Umkreis das Wasser an . Sollte das nicht egal sein , ob sich nun das Wasser um den BA  Recht oder Lonks herrum dreht ...?

OK der Anschluß am BA ist nicht Mittig , warum wissen wahrscheinlich nur die Götter oder der Anzug Typ der die Entwickelt hat ( vielleicht Alkohol ) ....

Ob nun unter dem Domdeckel im BA selbst auch eine Kreisströmung herscht kann ich euch leider auch nicht sagen , sollte vielleicht mal jemand Überprüfen ....

P.S. Mein Teich ist auch Rechteckig und der BA ist Mittig , bis jetzt keine Probleme . Hab auch nur eine leichte Kreisbewegung an der Oberfläche ob die sich bis zum Boden Durchsetzt kann ich nicht sagen .
Könnte sowohl Links als auch Recht herrum drehen lassen , macht aber kein Unterschied .
Wenn doch mal was irgendwo liegen bleiben sollte , wird über diese Stelle einwenig Sinkfutter verteilt . Den Rest machen das die Koi .....


----------



## Zacky (1. Juni 2016)

Na das wird ja eine spannende Diskussion.  Habe ich ja wieder schön was angezettelt. 



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt dann nicht mehr richtig, das ein BA einen Wirkungskreis hat ?


Woraus ergibt sich dieser Wirkungskreis denn und wie groß ist er denn? Ergibt sich dieser Wirkungsbereich nur durch das Zulaufen und durch die Sogwirkung des Bodenablaufes? Wenn nur durch die Sogwirkung, müsste ja theoretisch ein einfacher Folienflansch mit geraden Abgang nach unten, effektiver sein als die Bodenabläufe, da dass Wasser hier keine unnötigen Ecken (Reibungswiderstände) überbrücken müsste. Oder sehe ich das falsch!?

  Was scheint denn hier sinnvoller / effektiver? Oder ist das alles wirklich völlig egal??? 




Andre 69 schrieb:


> ...das Wasser beim Ablauf eine "höhere" Abfliesgeschwindigkeit erreichen.


Was bedeute jetzt "höhere" Abfließgeschwindigkeit!? Höher als Was?
Ich hätte gedacht, dass wir genau dies durch die Pumpenleistung erzeugen, da das Wasser ja mit etwas Kraft / Sogwirkung in den Bodenablauf fließen sollte um den am Boden liegenden Schmutz "mitzuziehen".

Hat denn Jemand eine andere plausible Erklärung für die abseits liegenden Anschlüsse am Bodenablauf? Welchen Sinn soll das Ganze dann haben?


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wirkungsbereich


Ergibt sich aus der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ! Also Druckdifferenz im System !
Hast du also im Filter einen hohen Staudruck (Höhendifferenz)  so hast du mehr Sog am BA , somit eine höhere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ------> Wirkungskreis 


Zacky schrieb:


> plausible Erklärung


Damit der Dreck in Bewegung bleibt !? 


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wirbel drehte erst im Uhrzeigersinn.
> Skimmer 15cm unter Wasser...Strudel dreht andersrum....


Hat nix mit der Tiefe zu tun , reiner Zufall !


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Also bei mir am Teich gibt es manchmal diese kleinen Strudel.





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hier am Skimmer


Am Skimmer hast du eine hohe Geschwindigkeit , da hier das Volumen durch eine kleine Fläche ( Oberflächenspalt) muss !
Noch was zum lesen !
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspiegel/gesundheit/warum-bildet-sich-der-wannen-strudel/651662.html
Schlagworte : Geschwindigkeit , Fläche , Bodenunebenheiten !
Strudel können sich auch anders bilden ! Stromschnellen im Fluss zum Bleistift  ! Mitten im Meer , durch Thermik ! 
Sind wir aber nicht ein Teichforum ??? Vor Jahren hat es gereicht über ein 300er Spaltsieb zu filtern , heut nehmen wir nen Trommle mit n 60 Sieb und hinten dran ein Sandwaschfilter !??? 
Ich glaub wir haben bald den WARP Antrieb !!! 
Scotty !!! ENERGIE !


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2016)

Bei dem kleinen Strudel war der Skimmer 3cm und ca. 15cm getaucht.
Ebenso ein Überlaufrohr ca. 30cm getaucht.
Und an Flow ging da wenig durch..vielleicht 4..5 m³/h
Die sehen immer so lustig aus, wie kleine Wassertornados.

Ist der Skimmer knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche richtg positioniert- keine Tornado- eher so Chaos...

Der Sinn der abseits liegenden Anschlüsse ist die Erzeugung einer Kreisströmung in dem BA- Töpfchen.
Damit soll ein verstopfen des BA vermieden werden.
Stand mal irgendwo in einer Beschreibung.....

Ob es auch am Rande des BA- Deckels sich etwas dreht.....tauchen..Kondensmilch...könnt ich machen, aber immernoch zuviel grün....

Im Zweifelsfall wie im linken Bild drehen lassen und mit dem ruhigen Gefühl, alles mögliche getan zu haben, um das Optimum erreicht zu haben...oder kurz davor zu sein.

Bei mir sammelt sich am Boden des Töpfchens immer so ca. 2cm Sand, Steinchen und Schlick...der Rohreinlauf bleibt frei.


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn nur durch die Sogwirkung, müsste ja theoretisch ein einfacher Folienflansch mit geraden Abgang nach unten ...


Hi Rico,
ja ein einfacher Flansch würde wohl reichen, der Domdeckel ist ja nur dafür da dass man das Loch ned sieht (wenn das Wasser mal Algenfrei ist  ) und die Fische (größere ) ned in den Rohren verschwinden.
Oder seit ihr anderer Meinung


----------



## Michael H (2. Juni 2016)

Morsche

Und nochmal , woher wisst ihr das es IM BA eine Kreisströmung gibt ..?


----------



## Teich4You (2. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> der Domdeckel ist ja nur dafür da dass man das Loch ned sieht



Ich las mal das durch den Dom der Sog verstärkt wird.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Juni 2016)

Wer auf den hypothetischen Strudel der BA mit schrägen Angang verzichten möchte, der kann auch einen geraden BA mit Abgang nach unten einbauen mit einem kurzen Stück KG110 direkt in einen KG Bogen stecken....mit  2 x 45° z.B. in die waagerechte gehen...
Dann wären bei manchen die Saugrohre auch gleich unter der Betonbodenplatte (wer sich eine solche baut) und muß nicht ggf. nach dem normalen BA mit 2 Bögen das Saugrohr tiefer legen.
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...odenablauf/bodendurchfuehrungen-gerade-110-mm

Ich finde das Töpchen unten an den normalen BA ganz praktisch- dort sammelt sich bei mir immer grober Sand, Kiesel etc....die ich per Hand und Tauchgang entferne.

Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass durch den schrägen Abgang es reduziert wird, dass sich z.B. Fadenalgen um das in der Mitte des BA eingesteckte Rohr für den Deckel wickeln.
Oder, es war alles eine clevere "Erfindung" der Hersteller mit den schrägen Abgängen.....als Verkaufsargument.
Das mit der "Kreisströmung" im BA.....kann man nur testen....BA mit schrägen Abgang- Pumpe ran- Plexiglasplatte drüber montieren. Kondensmilch oder Schmodder rein und filmen....
Wäre doch einmal wieder was für koiroli in seinem Blog.


----------

